# Making ground muscle meat complete



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What is the best supplement to mix in with ground turkey or ground beef to make it balanced?


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't think there's really a single supplement that would encompass all the other nutrients you'd need to make a balanced diet. At minimum you need to add organs and bone/bone meal.

A balanced Raw diet is 80% Muscle meat, 10% bone, 5% Liver, and 5% other secreting organs. (There's a little wiggle room in those proportions depending on your dog's individual needs, but it's generally pretty close to that.)


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is another avenue from Whole Dog Journal

For information on home-prepared diets for dogs, purchase any of _Whole Dog Journal's_ e-books on the subject: 

_Home-Prepared Diets for Dogs, Part One: Introduction to Home-Prepared Diet_
_Home-Prepared Diets for Dogs, Part Two: Raw Diets_
_Home-Prepared Diets for Dogs, Part Three: Cooked Diets_
_Home-Prepared Diets for Dogs, Part Four: Finer Points_

Or purchase the entire series

_Home-Prepared Diets for Dogs: Complete Series_

Dr.Karen Becker's Diet also uses ground meat: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Beckers-Real-Food-Healthy-Dogs/dp/0982533128/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1456689564&sr=1-1&keywords=dr.+karen+becker[/ame] 

Moms


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mesonoxian said:


> I don't think there's really a single supplement that would encompass all the other nutrients you'd need to make a balanced diet. At minimum you need to add organs and bone/bone meal.
> 
> A balanced Raw diet is 80% Muscle meat, 10% bone, 5% Liver, and 5% other secreting organs. (There's a little wiggle room in those proportions depending on your dog's individual needs, but it's generally pretty close to that.)


I have been feeding raw like that for years and just need an easy to feed formula for pet sitters so they don't think they are feeding a dead animal to the dogs, and for my lazy days.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Wendy Volhard (Volhard Nutrition) sells a supplement/mix that's designed to be added to hamburger for a complete diet. I think it contains dried chicken liver and some calcium source. I don't know much about it or even remember what it's called, but a friend/trainer I know has fed it with plain ground beef for years, and their GSD is in great condition. 
http://www.volharddognutrition.com/

Volhard's pretty well known and has been doing canine nutrition since the 1970s.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Another thought: could you have have your butcher grind up a couple of beef hearts (~10#) and a kidney (~1#), and add some bone powder, and just leave it for the pet sitter that way, premade? Since this is just an occasional meal, wouldn't it make it easy? (Liver can't go through the grinder, I've been told, but kidneys, spleens, or whatever else they've got are fair game.) 

Or buy a 5# chub of Primal Grinds (they're all 80-10-10 formulas, with not veg filler) to get through the week?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> I have been feeding raw like that for years and just need an easy to feed formula for pet sitters so they don't think they are feeding a dead animal to the dogs, and for my lazy days.


Ahh, gotcha! I know the feeling.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Can you research feedsentials? In the description it says it all. Youre way too lucky to be in the usa i would just get it. Im in the uk and wrecking my brain and picking others brains to find wsys to get my hands on the products.

Feed-Sentials Nutritional Supplement





wolfy dog said:


> I have been feeding raw like that for years and just need an easy to feed formula for pet sitters so they don't think they are feeding a dead animal to the dogs, and for my lazy days.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

And in the meantime if you can find something can you let me know too? As im not a huge fan of feeding bones i really appreciate any thoughts of making things complete for my pups. (Yes i know the benefits of bones but im paro and think anything would be better than only kibble)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> And in the meantime if you can find something can you let me know too? As im not a huge fan of feeding bones i really appreciate any thoughts of making things complete for my pups. (Yes i know the benefits of bones but im paro and think anything would be better than only kibble)


What do you mean by 'paro'? I have fed them raw meaty bones for years and never had a problem. The only thing they ever somewhat "choked" on was kibble.
Cam, 6 month old, and fully dented, ate his first raw turkey neck last night. (I don't give these until their adult teeth are functional). It took him a looooong time and he slept the rest of the evening. 
England probably has healthier meat in the stores than we do.


----------

